# Highest Elevation in Utah: 16,128 ft



## wapati (Nov 29, 2007)

Anyone ever seen the highest point in Utah on Google Earth? It is in the Uintas, but it's not King's Peak. It appears to be unnamed, and it looks like a really wicked climb. I bet there are a few spideys up there for anyone willing to traverse. It is at:
40°45'32.78"N
110°41'55.20"W


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a hard time believing that in the middle of Allsop Lake could be the highest point in any area?? I don't get it???


----------



## b-creekoutfitters (Feb 5, 2008)

we were hunting at 12000 at our highest point and kings peak was the only thing higher im currious to see where it is ill check my waypoints on my gps from where we were


----------



## wapati (Nov 29, 2007)

It looks like this:


----------



## b-creekoutfitters (Feb 5, 2008)

o that place yea theres spideys by the hundreds,bigfoot,8 foot brook trout and 80 inch wide mule deer but you cant road hunt so we didnt go there


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am with you now; I see that the software has an error; I was using my own software before.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes I've seen that. I was wondering if it was just my computer.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

what software is that if you dont mind my asking.


----------



## wapati (Nov 29, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> what software is that if you dont mind my asking.


Hey Bo0YaA, it's Google Earth, the best thing since sliced bread - and it's free at:

http://pack.google.com/intl/en/inte...=en-cdr-earth4&utm_medium=cdr&utm_campaign=en


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow thats crazy. I havent seen that before.


----------

